# LGB Midado - How to lube motor gears?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an LGB Mike that I keep the outside running gear lubed well, but I've never lubed the motor gears. Is it easy to get at the motor gears to grease?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
On the LGB Mikado, there is only one motor. Drive shafts go to the two sets of gears [one per block]. The front set of wheels in each block are gear driven. The rear set are siderod driven. 

To lube the two sets of gears, remove the nine screws 1-2-1-1-1-2-1 that hold the bottom plate and the sliders in place. Be sure to secure the wheels so you don't get it out of quarter accidently. Lift off the bottom plates, and apply lube to gears. Replace the bottom plates in reverse order. 

JimC.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, Thank you! Question, how do you secure the wheels?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
At the risk of sounding flipant, I just hold the wheels steady with my left hand while applying the lube with my right hand. Simply taking off the bottom of the blocks won't cause a problem. The problem will come if you let the loco lie [or fall] on its side or if you rotate the wheels while the block bottoms are off. After applying the lube to the accessable gear surfaces, replace the bottom, and let motion of the loco evenly distribute the lube. 

JimC.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim!


----------

